# Rider's store: work in progress



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

You can only do so much cutting and pasting, before ya wanna see what she'll look like. After watching the walls come tumbling down, I managed to get 'em to stay up long enough to take a photo. As you can see, there's lots to be done and because this puppy has so many details--like coves under the eaves--the work just keeps building on itself. I am customizing several Grandt Line windows, turning them from 8 pane to 12. Because the thing is so large it will need interior support, which means one long wall, plus a cross wall the close off the store part, which will have an interior. Then you need a ceiling, both for appearance and for structural reasons. Eventually, there's the roof, but I am holding off until the walls are up because this building has unique trim. And to think I was gonna take the easy route. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

BTW, the top photo is the model, the bottom one is the to-scale (1:22.5) cardboard cutout.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice rendition/modeling effort!!! 
Took me a second to realize that the right hand side of the buildng was a later add-on (in the original)...


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Joe, 

Looking good, and impressive!


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

I love one of a kind buildings, and this one is going to be great!

The detail you are putting into it will make a big difference in it's looks, and will be well worth the effort! Keep up the good work. I'll sure be interested to see the completion of it, and where you place it in your layout..


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

It is going to be Perfect!!! A truly impressive architectural model. Grandtline does have shutters for those windows. I can see the stuff in there being displayed in the windows already. This is going to motivate me to build the one across from our local station.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe, 
That is really looking sharp!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm remembering the photo of the original. 

Nice work!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 03/08/2008 10:46 PM
As you can see, there's lots to be done . . .







You picked a great subject to model. Excellent details. Fine worksmanship.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, 

That building just keeps getting better and better. Besides choosing an interesting and beautiful prototype you're also replicating it to perfection.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. I have been offline, as they say, cruising the Caribbean with my wife. At 80 cents a minute for computer time, I didn't do much leisure web surfing. But we're home and Rider's awaits.

BTW, I made my own shutters out of strip styrene and HO-scale Evergreen clapboard siding, which looks like slats. The Grandt Line would have been fine, but where's the challenge in that?


----------

